

YC Hackers: What to use to build ebay clone..almost? - laughingsquid

Hackers out there. I need your opinion. I'm building an ebay clone (kind of). I need your opinion on what is the best way to go about this. I am considering coding from scatch via cakephp OR using a mixture of DRUPAL and cakephp.    What do you think?
======
prakster
My 2c...don't!

Ebay's value is in its network, i.e the 1,000,000+ sellers that sell their
wares on Ebay, and the resulting tens of millions of buyers that come to Ebay
because of the resulting large selection of products on Ebay.

Even Yahoo shut down its Yahoo Auctions site recently, as it could not compete
with Ebay's lead.

Instead, build a component of the Ebay site, and get Ebay users to use your
tool...like YC's Auctomatic is trying to do.

It's easy to do research on what the Ebay community needs....the Ebay bulletin
boards are a gold mine for such research.

------
collin
straight out of the shot?

I'd start out with Drupal if you are comfortable with it; you should be able
to bang out an accurate prototype in a couple of days. Then you'll be in a
place to find out what you dont like about it.

So what if your app would keel under load? Do the detailed deployment work
when you know you've got something worth deploying.

I wouldn't even be surprised if bits of Drupal could be tuned to perform very
well under duress. No idea what sort of license issues that could bring up.

